# Flashing option on two roofs with different levels



## Shiplap (12 Oct 2020)

Hi,

I’m in the process of building a wooden extension on the gable end of my wooden workshop. Both the workshop and the extension have a pitched roof with the extension roof being lower than the height of the workshop roof. The workshop roof is covered with Metrotile and so will be the extension at some stage. Both constructions are shiplapped.

Problem that I have is whether I need to fit flashing (does it have to be lead due to the workability and the cost?) or whether I can get away with another profile or whatever that will be watertight. 

The workshop roof overhangs the new extension roof by about 200mm.

Any suggestions please would be gratefully received.

Many thanks.


----------



## Doug B (12 Oct 2020)

If you don’t want the expense of lead there’s always flashband Bostik Flashband Grey 10m x 225mm
Certainly not on a par with lead but much cheaper.


----------



## Shiplap (13 Oct 2020)

Hi Doug, thanks for your reply. I have considered Flashband but have concerns with how the final job will look fitted to both shiplap on one side and also on a profiled roof on the other. How good is Flashband?? I’m no roofer but I do want it to look neat. 
Have I other options ..... is Flashband my only option and are there other designs such as a flashing underneath etc that would work and look better?????
I’m my opinion lead is overkill and possibly not cost effective for this application but others might have a different opinion. I would also have to get a roofer to supply and install it.


----------



## Doug B (13 Oct 2020)

Personally I don’t particularly like flashband but it does have its uses & it’s cheap compared to lead.
I’m not familiar with Metrotile a google search suggests it’s a brand name rather than a single product & the images the search bought up showed some of their products being used with lead flashing, which would always be my preferred option.
Do you have any photos of your roof & the extension abutment?


----------



## Shiplap (15 Oct 2020)

Doug B said:


> Personally I don’t particularly like flashband but it does have its uses & it’s cheap compared to lead.
> I’m not familiar with Metrotile a google search suggests it’s a brand name rather than a single product & the images the search bought up showed some of their products being used with lead flashing, which would always be my preferred option.
> Do you have any photos of your roof & the extension abutment?


----------



## Shiplap (15 Oct 2020)

Hi Doug, I’m presently away but will attach photo on my return. Thanks


----------



## Shiplap (24 Oct 2020)

Hi Doug, after giving it a bit of thought I have resolved my issue. Basically, I am going to fit a thin board along the face of the existing workshop (as opposed to fitting additional shiplap) and then butt the profiled roof up to it. The joint between the two will be sealed firstly with sealant and then covered with Flashband. Due to the workshop roof overhang it will cover and provide some protection over the Flashband. Thanks for your offer to help.


----------

